# Any Reason To Have Reverse Atlas Milling Machine?



## CluelessNewB (Feb 10, 2016)

I may finally be getting back to working on my Atlas mill.  I have 3 different 1/2 hp motors I can choose from.  One motor that would be my first choice is not reversible (but it is 2 speed) ,  luckily it is the correct direction.   Would there be any advantage of using a reversible motor?


----------



## John Hasler (Feb 10, 2016)

CluelessNewB said:


> I may finally be getting back to working on my Atlas mill.  I have 3 different 1/2 hp motors I can choose from.  One motor that would be my first choice is not reversible (but it is 2 speed) ,  luckily it is the correct direction.   Would there be any advantage of using a reversible motor?


I don't have reverse on my mill and have never suffered for the lack of it.  More speeds, on the other hand, are always good.

BTW pretty much any single phase motor is reversible if you are willing to dig in far enough.  With most it's easy.


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 10, 2016)

I can't really think of anything.

FWIW, any AC or DC motor I can think of that might be used on a machine tool can be reversed.  However, if the necessary wires aren't already brought out, it is just more difficult.


----------



## 34_40 (Feb 10, 2016)

I agree, more speed selections would be more useful than a reverse feature.  imho!


----------



## John Hasler (Feb 10, 2016)

wa5cab said:


> FWIW, any AC or DC motor I can think of that might be used on a machine tool can be reversed.


I have a DC motor that cannot be reversed: it has angled brushes with the angle fixed by a casting.


----------



## Uglydog (Feb 10, 2016)

Left hand drills.
I've also got a left hand fly cutter. It allows me to change where I stand, and change the target area for hot chips.

More speed selection is good.

Daryl
MN


----------



## CluelessNewB (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks for the replies, it looks like this will be my choice since it seems reverse isn't a big deal.  

This is a Century capacitor start 2 speed AC motor with a standard 56 frame.   I just checked and it has a label that says "_Motor will burn out if direction or voltage is wrong_" and an arrow showing correct direction.   I wonder if this warning is for cooling.   

I know it runs on high speed but I haven't actually checked it on low speed yet.    I believe it may have come from a pool pump.    I was wrong it is not 1/2hp but rather 3/4hp @ 1725 RPM and 0.25hp @ 1140 RPM.   The other two motors are single speed 1/2hp 1725 RPM.

My current woodworking project will be wrapped up in a few days so I hope to get back to this soon.


----------



## 34_40 (Feb 10, 2016)

I'd be interested in how this works out for you.  I'm curious as to the torque level at the lower speed.  Can't wait for the outcome! LOL.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Feb 10, 2016)

34_40 said:


> I'd be interested in how this works out for you.  I'm curious as to the torque level at the lower speed.  Can't wait for the outcome! LOL.



The old Atlas catalogs show a 1/3hp motor for the Atlas mill.  I would expect that if an original  1/3 hp motor worked ok at higher speeds (belt ratios)  this motor running at low speed (1/4hp) and lower belt ratios or back gears would be fine.   I already have the motor and a switch so if it doesn't work out I will just leave it switched to high speed and all it costs me is a few more wires 

I hope to post pictures and progress reports when I do get back to this project.


----------



## cjtoombs (Feb 10, 2016)

I would say that unless you have a bunch of left hand cutters laying around it's probably not worth having the reversability.  I have bought some left hand cutters in lots from eBay but I can always use them on my vertical mill.  I don't think the motor on my Atlas is reversible.


----------



## uncle harry (Feb 11, 2016)

CluelessNewB said:


> I may finally be getting back to working on my Atlas mill.  I have 3 different 1/2 hp motors I can choose from.  One motor that would be my first choice is not reversible (but it is 2 speed) ,  luckily it is the correct direction.   Would there be any advantage of using a reversible motor?



One handy use for reversing is power tapping. Eliminating hand reversing of a tap is a great time saver. Also, if your mill has a back gear
reversing is necessary.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Feb 11, 2016)

uncle harry said:


> Also, if your mill has a back gear
> reversing is necessary.



The Atlas Horizontal has back gears similar to back gears on a lathe.  I believe when back gears are engaged it will run in the same direction as running without back gears engaged.


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 11, 2016)

Rich,

That's correct for any of the Atlas lathes or mills.  The spindle turns in the same direction in both direct drive and back gear.  There are two pair of gears engaged.  The small spindle gear at the rear is driven by the spindle cone pulley.  It in turn drives the large back gear at the rear.  So the back gears turn in the opposite direction.  Then the small back gear on the front turns the large spindle gear (bull gear) which is a second reversal.  And the bull gear drives the spindle in the same direction as in direct drive.


----------



## 34_40 (Feb 11, 2016)

CluelessNewB said:


> The old Atlas catalogs show a 1/3hp motor for the Atlas mill.  I would expect that if an original  1/3 hp motor worked ok at higher speeds (belt ratios)  this motor running at low speed (1/4hp) and lower belt ratios or back gears would be fine.   I already have the motor and a switch so if it doesn't work out I will just leave it switched to high speed and all it costs me is a few more wires
> 
> I hope to post pictures and progress reports when I do get back to this project.


 
I'm actually hopeful that this works as well as I think it can!  It could be a very handy modification that is seamless and easy!
And of course, pictures will be mandatory! LOL...


----------



## A618fan2 (Feb 12, 2016)

Mine has a reversing switch.  I've found it handy to be able to feed left or right depending on the object being cut (stuff gets in the way sometimes) and you can't climb cut with an Atlas.  I don't know how important that is for your application but it's something to consider.  

John


----------



## modela (Feb 12, 2016)

CluelessNewB said:


> I may finally be getting back to working on my Atlas mill.  I have 3 different 1/2 hp motors I can choose from.  One motor that would be my first choice is not reversible (but it is 2 speed) ,  luckily it is the correct direction.   Would there be any advantage of using a reversible motor?


2 speeds are nice.  I have an Atlas mill and really haven't used it much.  Perhaps you can send a picture.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Feb 15, 2016)

Here are some pictures of my MFC in it's current state.   It may not look so great but it is all there (except an original motor pulley) and there are a few extra pieces if anyone is counting.   The motor with the red arrow and pulleys is my preferred candidate, the two speed motor.   The other is a Dayton 1/3 hp.


----------



## 34_40 (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks for all the pics!  Way Cool!!

Interesting indexer too!!!!


----------



## CluelessNewB (Feb 15, 2016)

34_40 said:


> Interesting indexer too!!!!



That actually came with my first foray into the world of Atlas Mills.  My first was an MF that had been dropped and abused.  I quickly realized it was best a parts machine so I sold off most of the good parts to recover my investment, truthfully I never expected to find another Atlas but this MFC came up on Craigs list at a very decent price.  I wish I had kept a few more items from the MF like the 7/8" arbor.   Oh well such is life.


----------



## Green Frog (Mar 26, 2016)

34_40 said:


> Thanks for all the pics!  Way Cool!!
> 
> Interesting indexer too!!!!



+1 to this.  Would it be possible to post a couple more pix of this unit?  TIA!

Froggie


----------



## ogberi (Mar 26, 2016)

I have only reversed my atlas MFC once, and that was for a left hand drill to remove a broken stud in a cast iron part.  Can't reverse my drill press, couldn't do it accurately with a handheld drill.   Although EZ-outs work *real* good with the force a mill table can supply to help them drive in.


----------

